# Which is the best metal polish?



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Just finished a tube of Autoglym and was wondering whether its worth a change. I have only used Autoglym metal polish for many years and would appreciate any info on what's the best product.


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

I personally find Autosol better than AutoGlym.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

ELLIOTT said:


> I personally find Autosol better than AutoGlym.


+1


----------



## lamps (Nov 16, 2009)

Autosol for me to,gets the tail pipes nice and shiney.

Lamps


----------



## DoctorW (Feb 4, 2010)

Belgom Alu is pretty good stuff (imo).


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

The general consensus would seem Autosol is better, but is there much of a difference between Autoglym and Autosol?


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Mckenzie

If it's just for doing the exhaust tips then go for Autosol. I don't really rate the Autoglym, doesn't seem to have the same texture and polishing ability as the Autosol. But...

If it's for polishing wheels then I would highly rate Brtiemax polishing products - both the 'easy cut' and 'final shine'. The former is more aggressive for the stubborn tarnishing, the latter not being so aggressive but still acting as a polish in addition to a sealent. I've found so far that they are working very well. Easy to apply, better finish than Autosol and seems to be lasting longer. I try and top up every few weeks when I wash the car with the final shine, although have the Easy Cut in reserve for when there are more stubborn markings.

Link to Britemax - http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/M ... alant.html

At £20 for the pair it's not the cheapest although I do also have a tube of Autosol and a bottle of Autoglym and I have used neither since I've had the Britemax.

Hope that helps.


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

MrHooky said:


> Mckenzie
> 
> If it's just for doing the exhaust tips then go for Autosol. I don't really rate the Autoglym, doesn't seem to have the same texture and polishing ability as the Autosol. But...
> 
> ...


Excellent, thanks very much for the info. I think I will invest into some of the stuff if you think its that much better than either autoglym/autosol. I have heard of Britemax before but havent ever tried there products.


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Defintiely worth it. The bottle should last an age as you don't need to use much on the cloth.

I don't know if you've got a detailing spray but I also went for the Britemax spray and shine when I ordered the polish (http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/b ... ine_1.html 
). Figured I may as well only pay for postage once. Hadn't used a detailing spray before although was recommended the Bmax products by a professional detailer a few months ago. He wasn't affiliated with them either! Although £10 it is a big bottle!


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Well I will invest in the metal polish gear, while im getting some stuff off the site is it worth getting any of there tyre dressing stuff? I still cant work out what's the best wet look shine, I've used megs spray and that seems the best. any thoughts?


----------



## -Mat- (Apr 28, 2010)

i4detailing have just done a sample kit of the Britemax pair for £10..... Hope to try them this weekend... AutoSol is my number one choice, but that may change depening how well the Britemax performs


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Out of the choices, Auto Sol but i use Mothers too, which i discovered when i had my mx5

Shell


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

Re tyre dressing I used Megs Gold Class Endurance Gel. I got a bottle cheap of eBay and it seems to last quite well (not for weeks though like some others claim), gives a finish I like (not too wet) plus is very easy to apply, smells tasty like the rest of the Gold Class range. I used to use Poorboys Bold n Bright which didn't last as long, was a pig to apply as it's like milk, plus it got used up quicker.

I think Zaino do something which is rated too. Just seen the Britemax tyre shine gel on the i4d website (http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/B ... MAX_3.html). £9 seems a good price, plus given their polish and detailing sprays are good, it's probably worth a look.

Let me know if you get the Bmax stuff as I might get some myself!

M


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers for the info all, I think I will get the tyre shine stuff as well since im getting the metal polish stuff. Will let you know how it is when I use it.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

Went and got Autosol after reading this, tried it out today and bought up the twin pipes really well from the dull brown look they were. Would definitely suggest wire wool as the bottom of the tips were heavily stained but a bit of scrubbing shifted it.

Autosol gets my vote!

Meguiars Endurance Tyre Gel is all the goes on the TT, gets my vote too!


----------



## Clarke (Nov 11, 2006)

I have tried and invested in many metal polishes the best results I have found was from Mothers Metal Polish

http://www.mothers.com/02_products/05100-05101.html

Not so common over the UK very popular stateside - this polish works best on my mirror polished comps, engine parts. The polish cuts right into the metal with very little effort and leaves a mirror shine. You may want to try some.

C


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> I personally find Autosol better than AutoGlym.


Ditto


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

McKenzie said:


> The general consensus would seem Autosol is better, but is there much of a difference between Autoglym and Autosol?


I've used all 3 and voted Autosol, but tbh there isn't that much difference imo.


----------



## shell (Feb 1, 2008)

Clarke said:


> I have tried and invested in many metal polishes the best results I have found was from Mothers Metal Polish
> 
> http://www.mothers.com/02_products/05100-05101.html
> 
> ...


I use this too, was reccomended to me when i had my mx5................they swear by it :lol:


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

Cheers for the info all. I have decided to go for Britemax this time and next time either mothers or Autosol depending how the results come out.


----------

